# MULBERRY LEAVES?



## gerberwoman (Jul 31, 2012)

i finally found mulberry leaves but it is from the mulberry TREE, is that the same thing? i've been reading about mulberry bush leaves being good for them.

any thoughts. im in so cal.
thanks!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 31, 2012)

Didn't know there was a "bush." I use the leaves from my tree.


----------



## gerberwoman (Jul 31, 2012)

good to hear, off to go get some branches!


----------



## gerberwoman (Jul 31, 2012)

so the leaves i got are from a big tree, a fruitless mulberry, and the torts seemed to recognize it right away and loved it. hope i did the right thing!
im just so thrilled they have started munching the bermuda and are not so picky as to only want rose petals and hibiscus as they ate in their 'old' homes.


----------

